# Possible Preventative for Chytrid?



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Scientists testing anti-fungal bacteria on diseased frogs in California


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I heard about this when they first discovered it. I understand the dire circumstances chytrid leaves populations in, but I also wonder what sort of effects dumping a bunch of bacteria into a pond will have on the native ecosystem. Worth watching, I would say, at least. Hopefully, it just gets rid of the fungus and nothing else happens...


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

That is very interesting. I hope that we hear about the results soon-ish!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

We went to the DC Zoo a couple of weeks ago. Of course I had to go check out the Amazonia exhibit, which was horrible until I got upstairs. They had all the frogs upstairs and you could see into the frog rooms. 

In one area they had a setup that showed how they QT and prevent any spread of Chytrid. They had a solution in beakers that they soaked the frogs in for one hour several times per week before the frogs were put into their display tanks. Of course I didnt take a picture, I should have. I forgot what the solution was though.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Unfortunately, the treatment with that bacteria isn't effective in all species as the bacteria colonize the skin, the population booms, then busts with the anuran then dieing from chytridmycosis... See for example (not free access) EcoHealth, Volume 8, Number 4 - SpringerLink 


Some comments

Ed


----------

